# top speed question



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i know this has been covered before many many times

but what are the topspeed numbers for the 84-86 and the 87-89?

what the rev limiter/fuel cut off points, for both models (speed or rpm)?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Eric and I talked about this the other night.. With 225/50/R16 (factory recomended tires) the top speed was around 175 at 6000RPM and around 185 at 7000RPM... Now this is saying that you have enough power to get up there, that is what the tranny is capable of. To give a stock top speed that the car will actually do, I don't know. But that gives you a picture of what it's capable.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok i know this has been covered before many many times
> 
> but what are the topspeed numbers for the 84-86 and the 87-89?
> 
> what the rev limiter/fuel cut off points, for both models (speed or rpm)?


Topspeed is Speed limited at 137mph for Turbo models, NA have no limiter.

I believe, (not 100% certain) rev limiter is 6500rpms...

Car and driver or some other car mag tested an 88t with the limiter removed, and got it up to about 155 mph.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

then how come my fuel cut off as i reached this speed and rpm Click here to watch MOV01146 (minute or two long)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> then how come my fuel cut off as i reached this speed and rpm Click here to watch MOV01146 (minute or two long)


Looks like you hit 137, that's right where it should cut off. Asleep and I were talking about theoretical top speed, with no limiter. You can remove that speed limiter with whats called "The Purple Wire Mod", but you'll have no trip odo or miles to empty function. It's a purple wire going into the ECU, I forget which pin # it is.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

but as stated above by dom, NA's shouldn't have a limiter, is that correct or false?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> but as stated above by dom, NA's shouldn't have a limiter, is that correct or false?


 I don't remember for sure, and Z31.com is down, again. It's also possible you might have a turbo ECU........


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I don't remember for sure, and Z31.com is down, again. It's also possible you might have a turbo ECU........


doubtfull, my dad is the second owner, and we know the orignal owner did no mods to the car at all, and i mean any


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> doubtfull, my dad is the second owner, and we know the orignal owner did no mods to the car at all, and i mean any


Z31.com does state as there being a top speed limiter on the turbo ECUs. The NA cars shouldn't, probably, but it looks like your does. Factory anomaly?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Z31.com does state as there being a top speed limiter on the turbo ECUs. The NA cars shouldn't, probably, but it looks like your does. Factory anomaly?


might it be due to cali emissions conversion? maybe they added it for some reason to help it pass cali smog rules?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> Car and driver or some other car mag tested an 88t with the limiter removed, and got it up to about 155 mph.


It was an SS they tested, and it was 153 (limiter disabled).

http://z31.com/articles/19/page10.jpg


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's pretty good! I'm excited to see what my Z will do, we've got an old Navy base around here that just got shut down and it has a long ass runway. I'm hoping to get out there once I get back home. If a stock Z can do 150 or so with the limiter, I wonder what mine will churn out.


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

*fast*

im selling my Z now but when i first got it i hit 167mph then had to get off at my street. i have a stock 1985 300zx turbo


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

well i think its stock


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sure that wasn't km/h? It's probably possible to hit 167 on a modified car, but you'd be at or near redline in 5th gear. Ever notice if your trip function or miles-to-empty function still works?


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

yea it all works. the guy i got the car from said he did a few things in the motor and a new tranny. my 4th gear redlines at 145mph and at 167mph in 5th i still had about 600 more rpm's. the car ran a 13.6 at 119mph in the 1/4 quarter mile. i took it to the track about three weeks ago. is this normal or bad or good???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That's some pretty interesting work he did, then. 13.6 at 119 is a bit off, though, I did 13.9 at 100. You either lost a lot of time at the starting line spinning the wheels or their trap speed is in error.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

300zman said:


> yea it all works. the guy i got the car from said he did a few things in the motor and a new tranny. my 4th gear redlines at 145mph and at 167mph in 5th i still had about 600 more rpm's. the car ran a 13.6 at 119mph in the 1/4 quarter mile. i took it to the track about three weeks ago. is this normal or bad or good???


Uh, that would put you at about 400whp to trap 119. Either you are full of crap (most likely) or you have a very fast car. Milo (guy with a BAD Z31) traps 118, and his car is pretty powerful. You would not have to ask if the car is fast or slow if you trap 119, you would know.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

So you think it's "stock" but it'll pull off a time that requires about 400whp.... 

Riiiiight


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

We're not here to judge. He probably might be full of BS, but what if he isn't. Some people don't know what they are driving.


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

well my friend and i just just pulled apart the motor of my Z. my friend by the way is a technician for nissan. He said i have forged pistons and titanium rods. He also said i have a stillen t35 turbo.

What kind of turbos come in the Z's?


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

im running 245/50/r15 goodyear tires in the back and i know i still cant get it to stick


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

on my 84 2+2 i could never get it to go faster than 105mph, it just wouldnt go any faster


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

300zman said:


> well my friend and i just just pulled apart the motor of my Z. my friend by the way is a technician for nissan. He said i have forged pistons and titanium rods. He also said i have a stillen t35 turbo.
> 
> What kind of turbos come in the Z's?


Are you checking any of your PMs or what......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

T3 84-87

T25? for 88-89


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Are you checking any of your PMs or what......


what do you mean checking pm's?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

300zman said:


> what do you mean checking pm's?


Your private messages. Sent you 2 of them so far. Upper right corner of any page.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

asleepz said:


> T3 84-87
> 
> T25? for 88-89


Yes, T25 for the final 2 years. Mostly used to reduce low end spoolup time and to reduce overboost. 10 psi max on that tiny thing.......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


>


You're about 2 days late, man.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i know but i couldn't find that damn pic


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i know but i couldn't find that damn pic


 That was cool, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

300zman said:


> well my friend and i just just pulled apart the motor of my Z. my friend by the way is a technician for nissan. He said i have forged pistons and titanium rods. He also said i have a stillen t35 turbo.
> 
> What kind of turbos come in the Z's?


Uh... yeah, he's full of crap. 



300zman said:


> Uh... yeah, I gots uh GT7,000,000T3/T4 twinturbos on my car with double shots of NOS and uh... yeah.


You need to learn more about cars. Stop throwing your BS at the board.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

uh STFU, we already handled this dont come in and start shit up again


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmm forged internals and a T35 and the best he can run is 13.6. I did an extremely traction limited 13.9 all stock, except for boost control and intake, so that doesn't say much for all that money spent on the guts of the engine. I could have made up .3 seconds with better tires, or an LSD and the crappy tires I had. The stock VG30ET can handle about 450 Hp without touching the internals, which if the traction were there should be good for 11s, maybe even 10s. Why bother having forged parts in an engine in a car that can't make use of it.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Because he doesn't have it maybe?


----------



## 300zman (Jun 22, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Because he doesn't have it maybe?


hey sorry it took me so long to reply. ive had the car a month and im not bs'ing you guys. i talked to the guy i bought it from he said it was his sons but he went into the army and doesnt have time for the car. the motor that is in the car was rebuilt because it smoked really bad. he put the performance parts in the car because he wanted to drag race it. it was a project car the father and son were working on but his son found a nicer z. so he sold me this one for $2800 bucks. he gave me a list of whats in the motor. ill list everything. i dont know if anybody cares. 

forged JE pistons slugs and rings
RC engineering 550cc injectors
Tomei camshaft and gears
Yashio radiator
LM intercooler
nismo fuel pump and fuel pressure regulator
SBC boost controller
blitz wastegate
stainless steel exhaust manifold
k&n airfilter
ORC twin plate cluch


----------

